# Sky Hawk dorsal prefered?



## Creat

I have been noticing the new big sky hawk dorsals on hms and I was wondering is this something judges prefer? Personally I think there weird.


----------



## MrVampire181

I love em. I've always bred for skyhawk. It makes the fish look very balanced if their anal does a similar forward stretch.


----------



## Creat

I guess I like the more classic straight up and the anal straight down look. The sky hawk I think makes them look like dbt.


----------



## Pixielator

Whats sky hawk? Have any pictures?


----------



## MrVampire181

My avatar male had a skyhawk dorsal. The pic is a bad representation because it grew out a few months after the photo. But you can get the idea.


----------



## Pixielator

MrVampire181 said:


> My avatar male had a skyhawk dorsal. The pic is a bad representation because it grew out a few months after the photo. But you can get the idea.


Hmm. I don't quite see it. Maybe because my eye for detail isn't the best. But how exactly is that different from a regular dorsal fin?


----------



## MrVampire181

Skyhawk points forward and has more branching.


----------



## Pixielator

Oh, I see. Thanks.


----------



## VictorP

http://bettahouses.blogspot.ca/2011/06/super-red-skyhawk-halfmoon.html Is this guy a good example of skyhawk?


----------



## MrVampire181

The fish at the top, except the MG, are all skyhawks.


----------



## dramaqueen

So the dorsals point toward the head?


----------



## Creat

Both dorsal and anal usually point toward the head with more rays


----------



## dramaqueen

Ok, thanks, Creat. I've never heard that term before.


----------



## Creat

I think its a new thing... but everyone seems to like it I was curious if I would loose points if ny fish werent


----------



## beat2020

I've always liked the look of the skyhawk dorsal....I agree with Mr.V It gives the fish a nice balanced look if the anal is also pointing forward.


----------



## Jayy

I've seen skyhawks on Aquabid and thought that it was color pattern. Now I know.


----------



## Basement Bettas

VictorP said:


> http://bettahouses.blogspot.ca/2011/06/super-red-skyhawk-halfmoon.html Is this guy a good example of skyhawk?


A little.. but it is not what I see as skyhawk. If he had longer first rays, maybe. I like these.. the ones that point forward.. I'm not sure about yet.


----------



## Basement Bettas

Long straight and pointing forwark is shyhawk..


----------

